# EOI Invitation Rounds 190



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

I submitted my EoI under SS190 on Feb 21, 2017 under 65 points for "General Accountant". Would appreciate if anyone can let me know when the invitation rounds for the aforementioned period occur and if successful when can I expect to receive the "Invitation to Apply".

Furthermore, I 'd like to know the information as well as the documents to be kept ready should an invitation arrive.

Thanks 
MS

Oh...and I'd like to mention that SS 190 is for NSW.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I submitted my EoI under SS190 on Feb 21, 2017 under 65 points for "General Accountant". Would appreciate if anyone can let me know when the invitation rounds for the aforementioned period occur and if successful when can I expect to receive the "Invitation to Apply".
> 
> ...


The chances are extremely slim to none. Try get 10 more points at least. I assume 65 is including NSW 5 points or 60+ 5 ?


----------



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> The chances are extremely slim to none. Try get 10 more points at least. I assume 65 is including NSW 5 points or 60+ 5 ?



Thank you for that BRUTALLY honest opinion. Please also tell when might the INVITATION materialise in case if successful.


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Thank you for that BRUTALLY honest opinion. Please also tell when might the INVITATION materialise in case if successful.


You don't have any chance with 65+5 points for an accountant (NSW). The problem is, there is a long backlog of people with 70+5 points still waiting for invitations. You need to pump your points up to 70+5/75+5. NSW does not have definite invitation dates, they can invite anytime.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

skbsiddqiui said:


> Thank you for that BRUTALLY honest opinion. Please also tell when might the INVITATION materialise in case if successful.


As chamomilesix said, get to 70+5 or 75+5 for a sure invite in 189. 190 NSW and 189 is basically the same thing. In fact 190 is more difficult as they prefer Superior English and exp and hence more difficult to get selected especially for occupation like Accounting.

If you have no chance for 189, consider yourself as having no chance in 190 NSW for pro rata occupation either. Try other state and see if they accept Accounting. Other state gives direct nomination and not usually based on higher points selection like 190 NSW.

https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI (Jun 22, 2016)

hey,

I have applied for EOI - 190 with 65 + 5 points on 31-jan-2017.

when I can expect an invitation.

Regards,


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI (Jun 22, 2016)

hey,

I have applied for EOI - 190 with 65 + 5 points on 31-jan-2017.

what is the criteria for selection under NSW - 190 with 65 + 5 points.

Regards,


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> hey,
> 
> I have applied for EOI - 190 with 65 + 5 points on 31-jan-2017.
> 
> ...


Is it Accounting ?


----------



## chinkyjenn (Jan 26, 2017)

Y'all let's hope NSW issue bulk invitations today! As we can't really predict when are they gonna issue some. But usually they do it on Friday!


----------



## SAUD.MS.ANSARI (Jun 22, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Is it Accounting ?


It if for ICT-SYSTEM ANALYST 261112.


----------



## skbsiddqiui (Jul 10, 2015)

what about I apply for 189 instead. I will have 60 points but would it help to further improve my case??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

SAUD.MS.ANSARI said:


> It if for ICT-SYSTEM ANALYST 261112.


Can't tell about NSW 190 or other 190, but if they don't clear backlog in July for 189, then you will most likely be invited Dec 2017-Jan 2018. If they invite a lot of them in July, then may be July-Aug 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

skbsiddqiui said:


> what about I apply for 189 instead. I will have 60 points but would it help to further improve my case??


Same mate. You need 70 at least for 189 and that will then be at least 6-8 months wait or more.

Try other state: https://skillselect.govspace.gov.au/2013/04/26/i-am-seeking-state-or-territory-government-nomination


----------



## leenus2b (Jul 23, 2016)

Please help me understand, How much time it might take for Database Admin with 60+ 5 points.

Thanks,
------------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 262111 (Database Administrator)
PTE-A: L 74, R 65, S 81, W 70 : 23 Nov 2016
ACS: Completed, Exp: considered after October 2012
Points: 60 + 5


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

leenus2b said:


> Please help me understand, How much time it might take for Database Admin with 60+ 5 points.
> 
> Thanks,
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


Which state have you applied ? It's not in 189. It's not in NSW 190 either.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

*Any idea on NSW EOI Invitation Times on April 2017 Onwards*

Dear Friends,

Do you have any idea of EOI time lines, how long will it take to receive an invitation in NSW for Visa type 190 for category 261111 ICT business Analyst .

Is there a occupation celing limit for 190 visa? I have only seen it for 189 and 489 visa


Following is my timeline friends:
261111 ICT business Analyst
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
English (IELTS) - 10 points 
State sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 60 points

EOI submitted: 04/20/2017
Invite: Awaiting


----------



## RhiC (Mar 1, 2017)

I have 70 points and have applied for NSW stream 2 on 225113 Marketing Specialist. Have 15 years experience and a Masters degree, could anyone estimate a time frame for an invite?! Thanks


----------



## ozck (May 22, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I had submitted my EOI for ICT system Analyst last year with 60+5 points (2nd Aug 2016).
Recently I had updated my EOI (9th Aug 2017) since I got additional 10 points (PTE-A; all 90) and now I have 75 points.

Any guidance on when I can expect an invite? is there a specific time the invites are sent or any specific criteria that they follow?

Thanks!


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

Dear All,

I am under 263312, I have 65 points & EOI submitted on 2 july. But till yet no invite. can anyone guide should I wait for next rounds or I apply under 190

Regards
Preet


----------

